

Creating Cities From Scratch - barry-cotter
http://www.fastcompany.com/node/1514547/print

======
barry-cotter
Takeaway: 300k pop. city to go from drawing board (2001) to completion (2015),
planned from when it was a reclaimable mudflat 40 miles from Seoul. It's
intended to be an "aerotropolis" using Incheon airport to plug it into Asia's
trade routes.

They're taking advantage of the fact that it's new build to make it dense,
energy efficient, and very, very heavily wired and networked as well, and the
article mentions Cisco an irritating amount as the lead partner on utilities
and services.

What I found most interesting was the idea that they're using the experience
they've gained so far to do the same thing elsewhere, faster. The idea of
building a 300k city in under a decade on 1,500 acres (6 km²) blows my mind,
and if this can be done (and it can) it makes Charter Cities suddenly more
believable.

